# CT Scan (Ab)



## tcrespo (Nov 18, 2010)

Is anyone billing for contrast separately (Q9959, 60, 61, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66 or Q9967) when billing for a CT of Ab 74160, which already states in the descriptor that this code includes contrast material(s). Can anyone help to give me more insight regarding these Q codes and when it is appropriate to use.  Thank you in advance -


----------



## Radcoder1313 (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes, we bill for contrast on CTs.


----------

